# CTS 1305 For Sale



## Guest (Jun 17, 2019)

New CTS 1305 Mississippi Gold for sale . Rod has never been fished or cast.

Ended up with another one and dont need two 

Titanium Guides, Fuji Reel Seat 

Price $400.00 Local Pick Up

Will ship for additional $50.00 after receipt of payment via paypal


----------



## LONGGONE (Jun 2, 2005)

Where you located


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

What's the but to center of seat? Also is the first guide a 30 or 25?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2019)

Burlington, nc area......reel seat to butt 31 1/4....stripper guide is a 25


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Who built this rod?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2019)

Garbo Its one of the last few rods Bryan Lester built before leaving the Red Drum


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Is the ring material alconite or SIC...don't think its torzite?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2019)

They are American Tackle Duralite


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2019)

Price drop to $350.00


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

carolina238 said:


> Price drop to $350.00


If Nick can't get me a red 1305 blank on his most current order .... he will let me know tomorrow afternoon (Tuesday ).. 
I'll take it.. I will have a red 1306 built later.


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

$350 is a SMOKING deal for this rod. I just had a 1305 built and it the best surf rod I have ever handled. You will not be able to get one built for $350 - I wish I would have saw this before I had my 1305 built.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

animalbarrie said:


> $350 is a SMOKING deal for this rod. I just had a 1305 built and it the best surf rod I have ever handled. You will not be able to get one built for $350 - I wish I would have saw this before I had my 1305 built.


Mike I'll take it

Animal, I'm buying this one but when my red one is done I will probaly let it go.


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

DaBig2na said:


> If Nick can't get me a red 1305 blank on his most current order .... he will let me know tomorrow afternoon (Tuesday )..
> I'll take it.. I will have a red 1306 built later.


Have you felt the difference between the 1305 and 1306? I had Nick build mine and when I was looking at the two blanks I decided to go 1305. The 1306 was SIGNIFICANTLY stiffer than the 1305. But the 1305 is still pretty stiff and is a better rod if you are going to be in the sand. If you are only going to fish piers than a 1306 could work, but the 1305 is a little more versatile.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

animalbarrie said:


> Have you felt the difference between the 1305 and 1306? I had Nick build mine and when I was looking at the two blanks I decided to go 1305. The 1306 was SIGNIFICANTLY stiffer than the 1305. But the 1305 is still pretty stiff and is a better rod if you are going to be in the sand. If you are only going to fish piers than a 1306 could work, but the 1305 is a little more versatile.


Yes I have cast them and fished them both.. The way I see them is the 05 is a better beach rod and is more sensitive I like the fight better on the 05 as well.The 06 is a better pier rod especially if your needing to throw 10. My 1509s will be fine until I have an 06 built for the piers.

Watched Biker Ricky ( Lil Stubby) break 575' with an 05 and a stock Fathom 12 with 8ounces at one of Tommys casting tourney last early Spring....Joker wasn't far behind either. My timing was way off and I sucked that day.:--|

Garbo has a 1307 that I've not cast yet but you will have to be a Bad Ass to Load it.
.Guess Garbo is. Bad Ass


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

DaBig2na said:


> Yes I have cast them and fished them both.. The way I see them is the 05 is a better beach rod and is more sensitive I like the fight better on the 05 as well.The 06 is a better pier rod especially if your needing to throw 10. My 1509s will be fine until I have an 06 built for the piers.
> 
> Watched Biker Ricky ( Lil Stubby) break 575' with an 05 and a stock Fathom 12 with 8ounces at one of Tommys casting tourney last early Spring....Joker wasn't far behind either. My timing was way off and I sucked that day.:--|
> 
> ...


Lil Stubby was 617'1" and mine was 574'10". Bad part about it was he out cast me with my own stuff. He said one day when I grow up I'll be as good as him and Garbo.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

The Joker said:


> Lil Stubby was 617'1" and mine was 574'10". Bad part about it was he out cast me with my own stuff. He said one day when I grow up I'll be as good as him and Garbo.


Thanks Joker I couldn't remember the exact distances .. and also he borrowed line from me..I think if I'd have had Garbo's 1307 I'd have smoked both of ya!


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

DaBig2na said:


> Yes I have cast them and fished them both.. The way I see them is the 05 is a better beach rod and is more sensitive I like the fight better on the 05 as well.The 06 is a better pier rod especially if your needing to throw 10. My 1509s will be fine until I have an 06 built for the piers.
> 
> Watched Biker Ricky ( Lil Stubby) break 575' with an 05 and a stock Fathom 12 with 8ounces at one of Tommys casting tourney last early Spring....Joker wasn't far behind either. My timing was way off and I sucked that day.:--|
> 
> ...


I need some casting lessons - I am only hitting 350 - 400'. I also think I need my reel seats to be moved up to 35" though. Enjoy the 1305 - Bryan is a good guy, hooked me up with some nice mullet last time I was in Buxton.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

The Joker said:


> Lil Stubby was 617'1" and mine was 574'10". Bad part about it was he out cast me with my own stuff. He said one day when I grow up I'll be as good as him and Garbo.


I did not know that Lil Stubby was Ricky, and 617 with 8 ounces is no joke............except on Joker with his own rod

I guess there is a lot I do not know, good to see that Brian's Stick will be in good hands, for $350 it is a bargain. 

I am thinking about Century's at the moment, there is a decent exchange rate going on which has driven down the prices.

I guess Tuna will have to get Nick to Build a Rod that better compares to way Brian Builds them


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

animalbarrie said:


> I need some casting lessons - I am only hitting 350 - 400'. I also think I need my reel seats to be moved up to 35" though. Enjoy the 1305 - Bryan is a good guy, hooked me up with some nice mullet last time I was in Buxton.


Unless you're seven feet tall you don't need a 35" reel seat placement IMHO. A few critiques from Tommy Farmer and Longcaster helped me greatly. I still have a few bad habits that rear their ugly head from time to time. I can't speak for Tommy on whether he will have time to teach you a few things when he is fishing. However, he is the kind of guy that if you're on the beach when he is, you can always approach him. I think once you spend time with a good teacher and find your own groove youll better understand.

Yes Bryan and his entire family are GoodPeople!.. I really enjoy the time I get to spend with them on the beach. His Youngest Gavin is hilarious and his wife Michelle is a Saint.


----------

